# Baby Caribe - How And Where To Get Them?



## naeco (May 8, 2007)

Hey guys, I've been out of the hobby for close to 10 years but am wanting to get back in the game and get some caribes. Do you have any suggestions on how I can find really small one(like 1 inch)?

The idea would be to get to see them grow but also to limit costs of purchase. I'm in Canada.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Naeco


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Aquascapeonline.com typically gets them in late March/April time frame. Call or email them to confrim.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

naeco said:


> Hey guys, I've been out of the hobby for close to 10 years but am wanting to get back in the game and get some caribes. Do you have any suggestions on how I can find really small one(like 1 inch)?
> 
> The idea would be to get to see them grow but also to limit costs of purchase. I'm in Canada.
> 
> ...


Email pedro from aquascape , i was there in october and he had lots of 2-3 inch caribas .


----------



## Crash (Aug 14, 2003)

Do they ship to Canada?


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

Where abouts in Canada are you. Dragon aquariums has some in mississauga.they are not small tho. 6 inches


----------



## DPM (Apr 21, 2004)

Aquascape. Just got 12 from them last month 1.5 to 2 inches.


----------

